# zocken die Nutzer das Game auf Android.



## Tömk

Hallo!

Was bedeutet das hier auf blau auf Spanisch?

"In Deutschland zocken die Nutzer offiziell seit Mittwoch das Game auf Android und iOS".

Bedeutet es _spielen_?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Tonerl

_*Zocken:
das Spielen von Glücksspielen 
das Spielen von Computerspielen 
um Geld spielen 
riskante Börsengeschäfte betreiben (umgangssprachlich)

auf etwas setzen (zocken): 
spielen
tippen
wetten*_

_*Saludos*_


----------



## Tömk

Aber um was geht es hier denn?

Viele Grüße.


----------



## osa_menor

Hier geht es um diese Bedeutung:


Tonerl said:


> das Spielen von Computerspielen


Se trata de jugar el juego en los moviles con iPhone y Android.


----------



## Tömk

osa_menor said:


> Hier geht es um diese Bedeutung:
> 
> Se trata de jugar el juego en los moviles con iPhone y Android.
> View attachment 19271


Wenn ich richtig verstehe, geht es um jugar un juego de PC en Android y iPhone. Ist das also der Bedeutung von zocken? Entschuldige mich, aber das ist das erste Mal dass ist sowas höre. Deshalb bin ich ein bisschen verwirrt.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Zocken:  *_
_*Spiele spielen (Poker, Spielcasino, Lotto, Würfeln)*_
_*mit etwas spekulieren, besonders: an der Börse spekulieren, an der Börse zocken *_

_*Beispiele:*_
_*Viele Investmentbanker zocken völlig risikolos, da ihre Institute im Notfall mit Steuergeldern gerettet werden *_

_*abzocken: *_
_*(Geld abnehmen), jemanden ausnehmen*_
_*jemandem das Fell über die Ohren ziehen (ugs.) *_
_*(finanziell) betrügen *_

_*desplumar *_
_*me desplumaron jugando a las cartas *_
_*estafar*_


----------



## Tömk

Was ich davon verstehe, ist dass zocken einfach ein synonym für spielen ist.

"In Deutschland zocken die Nutzer offiziell seit Mittwoch das Game auf Android und iOS".
"In Deutschland spielen die Nutzer offiziell seit Mittwoch das Game auf Android und iOS".

Viele Grüße.


----------



## Tonerl

Tömk said:


> Was ich davon verstehe, ist, dass Zocken einfach ein Synonym für Spielen ist.


*
Zu guter Letzt, hier noch das spanische Synonym für "Zocken":
jugar (juego de azar)*


----------



## Tömk

Tonerl said:


> *Zu guter Letzt, hier noch das spanische Synonym für "Zocken":
> jugar (juego de azar)*


Danke, das habe ich auch gesucht. Es gibt keinen Sinn wenn ich das übersetzte: "En Alemania juegan (un juego de azar) desde el miércoles ~". Das ist was ich meine.


----------



## osa_menor

Tömk said:


> Was ich davon verstehe, ist dass zocken einfach ein synonym für spielen ist.


Generell kann man das so nicht sagen. Es gibt eine Reihe von Bedeutungen des Verbs _spielen_ bei denen man es *nicht* durch _zocken_ ersetzen kann.

Beispiele
Kinderspiele :
Die Kinder zocken im Garten.
Sie zocken mit LEGO.

Ballspiele:
Handball, Volleyball, Basketball zocken 

Spielen von Musikinstrumenten:
Geige zocken


----------



## Tömk

Verstanden! 
Ok, also hier geht es einfach um das Spielen von Computerspielen. Ich muss sagen, das hat mich verwirrt. Wenn man ein Computerspiel auf dem Handy spielen kann, heißt das zocken.


----------



## osa_menor

Tömk said:


> Wenn man ein Computerspiel auf dem Handy spielen kann, heißt das zocken.


So kann man das nun auch wieder nicht sagen. Wenn wir das Wort _Zocken_ verwenden, geben wir dem Spielen einen eher abwertenden, pejorativen Klang. _Zocken_ wird nicht positiv verwendet. 
Ich verbinde _Zocken_ mit _Geld verspielen_ _oder verwetten_, mit _Spielsucht_, _exzessivem Spielen_.
Wenn man hin und wieder ein Computerspiel spielt, egal ob auf dem PC oder dem Handy, dann ist das für mich noch kein _Zocken. _Aber wenn man seine ganze Zeit damit verspielt, vielleicht schon süchtig nach Computerspielen ist, dann würde ich das schon als _Zocken_ bezeichnen.


----------



## Tömk

osa_menor said:


> So kann man das nun auch wieder nicht sagen. Wenn wir das Wort _Zocken_ verwenden, geben wir dem Spielen einen eher abwertenden, pejorativen Klang. _Zocken_ wird nicht positiv verwendet.
> Ich verbinde _Zocken_ mit _Geld verspielen_ _oder verwetten_, mit _Spielsucht_, _exzessivem Spielen_.
> Wenn man hin und wieder ein Computerspiel spielt, egal ob auf dem PC oder dem Handy, dann ist das für mich noch kein _Zocken. _Aber wenn man seine ganze Zeit damit verspielt, vielleicht schon süchtig nach Computerspielen ist, dann würde ich das schon als _Zocken_ bezeichnen.


Jetzt verstehe ich es besser. Könntest du mir bitte sagen, was für eine Verbindung mit dem Satz hier unten verstehst? Auch mit _Geld verspielen_ oder_ verwetten_ mit Pokemon Go?

"In Deutschland zocken die Nutzer offiziell seit Mittwoch das Game auf Android und iOS".


----------



## osa_menor

In diesem Fall verspielen sie kein Geld, aber viel Zeit und sie setzen ihre Gesundheit aufs Spiel.


> Aus den USA wurden ebenfalls bereits Unfälle gemeldet, die auf unaufmerksame «Pokémon»-Spieler zurückgingen.
> aus Gefahr bei der Monstersuche: «Pokémon»-Spieler in Not - Panorama | STERN.de


----------



## Tömk

Alles klar! Danke Tonerl und danke osa_menor!


----------

